# Mail : La boîte à lettres est verrouillée par null



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelque temps, je reçois le message d'erreur suivant dans l'application mail, en cliquant sur le dossier message envoyés :

La boîte à lettres 
~/Library/Mail/.../Sent Messages.mbox est verrouillée par "(null)" sur l'hôte "blabla". Si vous ouvrez une boîte à lettres en service, vous risquez d'endommager son contenu.

C'est très embêtant car du coup les messages qu'en j'envoie ne sont pas sauvegardés !

J'ai déjà essayé de passer l'utilitaire disque (pour corriger les droits) mais rien n'y fait.

Un grand merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Bilbo (11 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG. 

Au grands mystères, les grands remèdes : redémarre et dis nous si c'est suffisant.

À+


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2004)

Non, cela fait des semaines que ça dure. Un reboot ne donne rien


----------



## Bilbo (11 Octobre 2004)

Je n'y crois guère, mais jette un ½il sur cet article :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106197

À+


----------

